# the scottish sixth sense



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

hey everybody excuse my spelling.

Well i was visting my grandparents this past summer in good old Cape breton nova Scotia. i then decided i would interview them both asking them about anything "paranormal" they had experienced in their life. Naturally being from the eastcoast they had loads to tell me. They both told me some pretty freaky stories but the one that intrested me the most was that of my great great uncle.
My grandmother told me about him being on her side of the story she knew it best. Anyway She began telling me how he would see things other people couldn't things that would shock and horrify anyone. If anyone has seen the movie the sixth sense you would know that the boy saw ghots as they were in his time but what this man would is what we now refer to as forrunners. Forrunners are like a spiritual e-mail telling of the person the place or how a person or persons will die. for example one with such a gift could find themselves going down an old raod then finding the funeral party walking beside oneself. the people in the party would not see you but you would see them even regognizing them.
But what happened to my great great uncle, my grandmother continued was while he was walking around inside the house of his cousin it burst into flames. he ran out of the house as fast as he possibly could when he looked back at the house the flames were gone. Like all his other experiences with this gift he did not tell a soul. But then a month later he got word that his cousin and her daughter were killed in a house fire. Now i know this is hard to beleave but it has happened to many people around the world and if you know more about this id be glad to hear from you.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

So, it's kind of like the power the main character in the movie (and TV Show) The Dead Zone has. Sounds interesting.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

personaly ive never seen the show but i can only asume. there are alot of new shows out there around this topic. ITS GREAT!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

*Don't forget*

Hey man, 
Don't forget about the other forrunners, the three knocks heard when no one else is around. a light on in a window when no ones home and they know that they shut them all off. A picture of a loved one falling off the wall. Those are all normaly forrunners of death.

Also did they tell you about hignsight and forsight? I can't rember this chapter well but Hignsight you see into the past, a event. There was a old story a British solgier was going to marry his bride, but he was late to meet the bride and their parents. When he did show up he was pale white like a sheet and they asked what happened? he told them that he was getting ready to come over and then these two men came into his room and started to dule, well one of them was killed. When the family heard this they all laughed at him. But they found out that someone was killed at the inn. Thats the basics of the story but to get the full picture check out Bluenose ghosts.

Forsight is just like a forrunner, you see into the future, and its normaly death related. There were these two young men that were going fishing and a old man said to them, 'don't go out today or you won't come back.' They laughed and scoffed at the old man, but wern't see again.

Sorry it was that long but those are some other one I thought would fit in.


----------

